# [LEAK][FLOOD-CONTROL] PG05IMG_Mecha_VERIZON_WWE_1.68.605.3_Radio_1.39.00 .0528w



## MrLeaks (Jun 17, 2011)

The pipes are leaky again my friends 

This time i deliver to you the latest and greatest froyo leak, I believe this is the latest radio :-D

http://www.multiupload.com/470GFWU841
MD5: ab66db962725ebb9de4de1944502a25e

NOTE: FLASHING THIS WILL REMOVE S-OFF AND CLOCKWORKMOD
to fix this, open the zip and delete the hboot* and recovery* files then flash.

This will work on any of those new "gingerbread type" radio roms.

RADIO ONLY UPLOAD: http://www.multiupload.com/86E7G2MOQZ


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

You're one leaky person!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome....


----------



## MattBeyers (Jun 20, 2011)

This appears to be the MR2.5 radio found over at XDA, which has been out for close to a week now. Correct me if I'm wrong, but is it?


----------



## MrLeaks (Jun 17, 2011)

thats what im being told by the tweetfolk. either way heres the full package for some rom makers to go to work on


----------



## MattBeyers (Jun 20, 2011)

MrLeaks said:


> thats what im being told by the tweetfolk. either way heres the full package for some rom makers to go to work on


The more the merrier


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

Will this radio work with cm7 or is it actually only a gb radio?


----------



## MattBeyers (Jun 20, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Will this radio work with cm7 or is it actually only a gb radio?


According to the XDA post its a GB/Froyo radio that will work only with ROMs build off of MR2/MR2.5 (MR2.5 is this radio). I don't want to link to the post a get yelled at, but its easy to find under the TB dev section over there.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Could we get another gingerbread leak?








Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

According to jcase he's running 1.70.605 which is ahead of this build too. Wouldn't worry about this one too but I will be decompiling it to see if it's worth it.

If anyone wants it and I see that this would be worth doing I will be decompiling it, deodexing it and rooting it. I'll put it out as a stock rooted deodex for you flash whores


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would like a rooted version please if possible...


----------



## jmiller98 (Jun 7, 2011)

Then follow the directions in the op.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

jmiller98 said:


> Then follow the directions in the op.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I actually did what the OP said & deleted HBoot & recovery files but really wanted the full root deoxed that he is working on. He posted it today so I will use that.


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

MattBeyers said:


> According to the XDA post its a GB/Froyo radio that will work only with ROMs build off of MR2/MR2.5 (MR2.5 is this radio). I don't want to link to the post a get yelled at, but its easy to find under the TB dev section over there.


 Thanks for the help!


Jrocker23 said:


> I actually did what the OP said & deleted HBoot & recovery files but really wanted the full root deoxed that he is working on. He posted it today so I will use that.


 If you want to try to dedodex yourself you can check this link







http://rootzwiki.com/entry.php?13-HOW-TO-Manually-deodex-your-phone


----------



## Jrocker23 (Jun 10, 2011)

psycho_maniac said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> If you want to try to dedodex yourself you can check this link
> 
> ...


Is there a guide or post that explains how to deox the zip file when its not on the phone or a post to explain how to do it on the phone but then save the rom to a zip and pull it off the phone.

I want to try and get more into some dev stuff but want to start with the stock stuff first..

Thanks

***NEVERMIND,got started with making basic stock roms and figured it out...***


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

This radio will now work with the latest CM7 for Thunderbolt... but I am not sure why you just wouldn't use Chingy's MR2.5 release... he posted it on 6/16.


----------

